# G4003G Chronicles #1 - Glanze parting tool, CCMT/CCGT tool holders and boring bars



## coolidge (Mar 9, 2014)

With the DRO installed now and some practice under my belt with less expensive HHS and cheap carbide bits I decided to graduate to indexable cutting tools. After a lot of shopping around looking at different types of inserts and tool holders I decided to go with CCMT/CCGT. All the boring bars and tool holders I picked up use the same insert. They say you can use all four corners, we'll see how that works out but I should get at least 2 corners per insert. Lets tell the rest of this story in pictures...

I saw these CCGT inserts recommended for aluminum, plastic, and wood so I thought I would give them a try. North of $80 with shipping for 10 inserts ouch!




Here's a close up these things are pretty sharp. I wonder how they will work on 360 brass.




Here's a pic to show you how small they are.




Next up the new Glanze indexable parting tool. I looked at a number of indexable parting tools that cost 2 to 3 times as much as this $99 Glanze and didn't see much reason to spend more. You can see the tool holder isn't that long.




Here you can see its wedge shaped as are the blades, the tool holder I purchased for my HSS parting blade is flat and I had a heck of a time trying to clamp the blade which is angled in flat...but that's another story. This Glanze holder is .625 by the way.




Here are the two blades (one thin one thick) and 4 inserts you get with the tool holder all for $99, that price could not be beaten. Note the pictures for this at Grizzly show these with some kind of silver coating, obviously these are not, I didn't mind I like these better.




I needed some boring bars which you can spend a lot of money on but since I may destroy some practicing I opted for a cheap set. These use the same CCMT/CCGT inserts as the tool holders below. So far using drill bits isn't working out so well, maybe its the chuck in the tailstock, maybe I'm not spinning the stock fast enough, but I see just about any size bit wobble around I'm not too happy with that. At least with these boring bars I should be able to get some decent holes now.




Here's a close up



Here you can see they are flat on 3 sides.




I opted for Glanze again they had a whole set of indexable tools plus another boring bar all which use the same CCMT/CCGT insert.




Here are the holders wrapped in plastic.




Here's one with the plastic removed.




That's it for tooling, I'll report back as I begin putting these to use. There's a through hole to knock out the insert from the bottom in case it gets stuck.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's some lovely tooling you got there! Now to see some chips


----------



## darkzero (Mar 9, 2014)

I've used some Glanze tooling, they're pretty nice & not the typical "less quality than China" stuff made in India. I also use a lot of Korloy inserts, mostly the sharp high positive polished inserts for aluminum.

I also use alot of CCGT inserts, you can find other equivalents for much cheaper from TMX & LatheInserts.com. Last year I bought a pack of 50 CCGT 31.51 inserts for just over $150, that's $3+ for each insert, TAEGUTEC brand, also Korean.


----------

